# Quick Hello



## Red Pepper (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,

Wee intro from me...already posted in the ladies forum by mistake.

I've been lurking on here for a while and my other half is always saying I should join up as I'm on the site more than him so here goes 


I'm 38 yr old mum of 2 young kids, size 12-14, 10st 11lbs. My basic diet is pretty healthy I think (veggie based, some fish). I occasionally eat pasta but would choose brown rice over pasta most times. Very occasionally potatoes. However on a bad day I can eat my body weight in chocolate buttons. I'm also fond of my wine....Before the kids I attended a body pump class and body step at my local gym and was in decent enough shape and down to about 9st 10lbs and a size 10.

I'm needing a kick up the **** as I feel my body is really starting to go now. I know the first step is to cut the **** out of my diet and I'm working on that. But I miss having the time to myself that I had when I used to go to the gym. Due to my financial situation at the moment and work commitments, there's no way I can make it to the gym. I have some Davina dvds and Jillian Michael dvds and fell away from doing them so I need to dust them down and start doing them again. Ideally I'm looking to get down to around 9st 7lbs and fit into some of my old clothes from before the kids.

Anyway, I look forward to learning more from everyone on here and hopefully getting my mojo back ....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome Red Pepper! I hope you enjoy being a member of the site! :thumb: Loads of female members here as well.... :bounce:


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome dude:thumbup1:


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Red Pepper

Welcome aboard :thumb:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome...


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Yo


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey red pepper,

Welcome:thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello chick, welcome to uk-m

Get meat and fish in your diet!! Not just veg and carbs!

Hope you stick around, people here are very helpful. Aren't there some cheap council run gyms in your area? My gym charges 50 per year if you work, 30 per year if you don't...and 1.50 per visit(its members only) Or a flat fee of 200 per annum, which is what i did, the amount of time i spend there i am saving a fortune by choosing this option:laugh: IF you can find a way around finances for gym fee's it would help, those dvd's won't do much more than going out running/some other sort of cardio will do. will have a wee think to see if i can think of a way to make a routine around household items so you don't have to buy equipment to get you on track meantime...pm on way about some bits and bobs i no longer have use for...

as you are in glasgow, feel free if you happen to travel to Saltcoats/Stevenston to come down for a wee training session, its always great to meet new girls into training!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ok, can't pm you as you haven't posted enough to receive them....you should get a notification of a rep just shortly chick...


----------



## Red Pepper (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.

Ser, I hear what you're saying about getting more meat in my diet, but honestly I cannot stomach it. Preparing chicken or red meat for my OH honestly gives me the boak ! I had a serious case of food poisoning years ago and stopped eating meat, went back to it briefly (chicken and turkey) and then it made me sick again when I was pregnant. Not been able to touch it since. When I'm making curries, chilli etc I use kidney beans, chickpeas, black eyed beans etc bit never meat. Once or twice a week I'll eat salmon or tuna..maybe mackerel too.

With regards to the gym, I have a pay as you go pass for the Glasgow City Council gyms...think it costs around £3.40 per class and the same for a gym session. Money is very tight at the moment as I've only started a p/t temp job after being made redundant 2yrs ago. On the days that I'm not working I have the kids so thats why working out at home when they're napping or down for the night is easier for me. I know all the serious body builders on here must be laughing at me talking about my Davina dvds but I thought my mention of Jillian Michaels might get me a bit more credibility  Do you think all of these types of DVD are pretty sh1te then ?

Oh btw I found your facebook page earlier on....you look amazing !


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Red Pepper said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Ser, I hear what you're saying about getting more meat in my diet, but honestly I cannot stomach it. Preparing chicken or red meat for my OH honestly gives me the boak ! I had a serious case of food poisoning years ago and stopped eating meat, went back to it briefly (chicken and turkey) and then it made me sick again when I was pregnant. Not been able to touch it since. When I'm making curries, chilli etc I use kidney beans, chickpeas, black eyed beans etc bit never meat. Once or twice a week I'll eat salmon or tuna..maybe mackerel too.
> 
> ...


 mg: how can you live without meat??? thats not from a training point of view, just from a yumminess point of view:lol: Ok, i get what you are saying, we NEED to get you into having higher protein of some sort!!

*I* don't rate fitness dvd's at all, no offense, but usually all they tell you is something you already know....get yourself doing *some sort* of cardio to get your bod burning cals...cal deficiency=weight loss etc. I have found that the more muscle i hold, the more i burn, i don't do ANY cardio...well, not any 'traditional' cardio:whistling: I just find that those who do only cardio end up burning themselves out mentally or metabolismly(is that even a word? i mean driving your body's burning fat so much that it slows down and you end up not losing the excess as you 'stall' )

I totally get the gym thing having the kids, am pretty sure me going to the gym after picking the wee man up from nursery (taking him with me to gym) was part of me losing it mentally today and leaving without finishing my session....

Lets see if we can find some way of working this out for you at home mean time

Thanks btw, i still feel like am a stick insect and need to try harder:rolleyes: Add me!!

We are up in the city this weekend so would be no prob to drop off a few lighter db's, they are only gathering dust in a cupboard here.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome

Where in glasgow you from?


----------



## Red Pepper (Nov 2, 2012)

Mark 2021 - East End, used to go to Tollcross before they closed it down.

Might try to get to a class during the week at the new Commonwealth Arena if I can get granny to watch the anklebiters for an hour or so...

Thanks for the offer of the weights Ser, I have some already from when I was doing the Jillian Michaels dvds though (and you'll be happy to hear it's not those sh!tey wee pastel coloured ones ! Got these http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3008243.htm)


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

wecome to the forum :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome. a good piece of kit for a home workout is an iron gym. it hooks over the door frame and you can do pull ups and chins with it. I got one off ebay for a tenner. You can do some dips between a couple of chairs. Buy a skipping rope and you're off!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------

